# Let's Talk Syphon Brewing!



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all, Mike and I decided on twitter, that i'd better start a thread on this subject.

So anybody with any experience, knowledge, questions or anything at all regarding this gloriously 'Science Lab' approach to brewing coffee, this is the thread for you...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.prufrockcoffee.com/coffee/

A good video for all who are not in the know


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I had it in my head that the result of successful syphon brewing would be like a well executed pourover, as other than the vacuum effect from the bell upon removing the heat, the fundemental brewing 'algorithm'(for want of a better word) seems very similar to, I guess, a cross between pourover and french press! Like I said with the only difference being 'the vacuum' drawing the brewed coffee back through a wood-neck style filter.

I don't actually have any experience with one of these yet, so please don't condemn me if I have it all wrong!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great stuff Outlaw, wonderful things-- could watch them for hours! If Fred Dibnah made coffee this is what he would use. just pure Heath Robinson (if you remember him) love to know more about them.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I finally got round to getting a syphon at Christmas, and I love it. It appeals a bit to my science background, but it also makes a superb cup. It's super clean and shows off lots of the nuances of the coffee.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's the brew method that so many people have said makes their most stunning coffee... when it is done by a barista who knows what they are doing. Seems to need a little care, but personally I think most manual brew methods need care to get right.

I'm getting a TCA-5 soon. Will get something uploaded once I've got the hang of it a bit, and hopefully get some more tips from Roland and others









So is it just Roland who already has one?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I smashed mine quite a few years ago, but it does indeed make a crystal clear coffee. Bit of a faff though, takes quite a while to make a cup, and I seem to recall needing to use quite a bit more coffee than comparative methods.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I have one! It isn't one of the harios though, it's a Bodum that I got off eBay for around £15 delivered a while back. Its meant to go on the stove rather than use its own burner. I've had good results a few times but its a bit big to use just for me and I found that the filter clogged fairly often. Not tried it since buying my Maestro though so maybe I should give it another go.

I'd definitely like to get one of the harios at some point though.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------

